
Tamil Nadu village lived in darkness for over 35 days to help a sparrow - potench
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/this-tamil-nadu-village-lived-in-darkness-for-over-35-days-to-help-a-sparrow-1704532-2020-07-26
======
shekharshan
This behavior is rooted in a world view taught by religious/cultural teachings
that all living beings have equal right to exist. They suffer just like humans
and they cherish their lives just as much as humans.

------
ChrisMarshallNY
Love that story!

